# Ammunition- What do you use?



## danmakesshooters

*What kind of ammo do you use to hunt?*​
*What shape ammo do you use?*

Spherical20488.70%Hexagonal (Hex nut)219.13%Conical52.17%

*If you use Spherical or Conical, what material do you prefer to use when making/buying*

Stainless Steel9437.30%Carbon Steel5019.84%Lead8834.92%Other (please specify)207.94%

*If you use Spherical, what size do you use?*

9.5mm or less8739.73%10mm3515.98%11mm2712.33%12mm4721.46%13mm52.28%14mm62.74%15mm73.20%16mm or greater52.28%


----------



## danmakesshooters

I have recently returned to the slingshot scene, another phase I think, but as a general poll, what kind of ammo do you use to hunt? I'm looking for some new ammunition at the moment. feel free to discuss and debate.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

My favourite to shoot is big lead (38 gramme ovals) but I shoot a lot of lead-filled hexnuts too


----------



## danmakesshooters

thanks for your input Ruth. Hex nuts are what i'm looking into, what kind of size?


----------



## Btoon84

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/ some good info here.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

danmakesshooters said:


> thanks for your input Ruth. Hex nuts are what i'm looking into, what kind of size?


I like M10s ...specially when the centre hole is lead filled . If you have an angle grinder and want some serious hunting ammo then cutting inch sections off thick rebar at a 45 degree angle makes devastating ammo.


----------



## Crac

My questions are, can we have an option for a "slug" cylinder ammo?

Secondly with the third question, please could you change it to multiple choice?

In terms of hex nuts, M10 (IMO) "should be the only choice you need" if you need heavier (again IMO) I think you should consider screwrod or rebar or casting lead slugs.

However, to each; thier own.

Play safe.


----------



## danmakesshooters

crac im sorry but i cant find a way to edit the poll, just specify the other measurements here, apologies


----------



## GHT

9.5mm steel for catchbox, and stones/pebbles for hunting.


----------



## SmilingFury

3/8 steel and 5/8 marbles


----------



## Ravensbull

I really like self-cast cylindrical "slugs" like Crac mentioned. Look into Charles' homemade wooden mould tutorial if interested. They can be drilled to any diameter you like.


----------



## ash

9.5mm steel balls for target and can shooting.

13mm - 25mm lead for some of the badge contests

If I was hunting I would use the 13mm lead balls or maybe make some 9mm slugs

I have used hex nuts, but round balls are so much better and once you find a good supplier, probably cheaper. Bearing Options is the pick of the UK suppliers as far as I know. I think Major Slingshots may have ammo for sale soon, though.


----------



## danmakesshooters

interesting responses, i forgot about rocks completely until GHT commented!!


----------



## ash

Glass marbles are popular, too.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Ive been loving marbles lately.


----------



## HP Slingshots

lead is always a good bet, doesn't rebound and can be smaller sizes and have the weight of a larger steel ball 

-EpicAussie888


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Cylindrical LEAD nearly always.

Homemade, but some round purchased 12 mm balls for copied Hammer internal mag.

15 to 35 gram, but I have up to 60 gram, in 5 gram increments.

Glass marbles and ball bearings rarely, as too long spent collecting roll aways hitting my flattened steel cans.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Sunchierefram

I use rocks whenever I know that there's a good chance that I will lose it. Which of course means things like hunting. They don't really go all that straight but at the short ranges I typically shoot at, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Jesse Sha

I love 8mm carbon steel ball,it's cheap and feels good,just ￥8.00/kg.


----------



## 10mmSteelball

For practice i normaly use one layer of thera band gold on both sides ( cut from 22 cm to 15 cm ) with 9,5 mm steelballs and then for hunting two layers of thera band gold with 12 mm latballs .


----------



## chico

marbles are accurate, cheap, and easy to find. The draw back is shattering, but that rarely happens to me. I only been shooting marbles lately, and I take game easily at or within 30ft. The right bands and weather conditions help a lot. I would prefer steel or lead balls, but marbles suit me fine right now.


----------



## Charles

chico said:


> marbles are accurate, cheap, and easy to find. The draw back is shattering, but that rarely happens to me. I only been shooting marbles lately, and I take game easily at or within 30ft. The right bands and weather conditions help a lot. I would prefer steel or lead balls, but marbles suit me fine right now.


Marbles have about the same mass as similar sized stones. I think of them as just very smooth stones. So they should perform just as well on game as would smooth rocks. And as I often say, more game has been taken with stones than with any other type of ammo. My complaint is that marbles are expensive to buy. (... and personally I prefer heavier ammo, like lead)

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## cairomn

I use marbles most of the time but when I want a little destruction I use 1/2 steel(stainless or carbon)


----------



## chico

Charles said:


> chico said:
> 
> 
> 
> marbles are accurate, cheap, and easy to find. The draw back is shattering, but that rarely happens to me. I only been shooting marbles lately, and I take game easily at or within 30ft. The right bands and weather conditions help a lot. I would prefer steel or lead balls, but marbles suit me fine right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Marbles have about the same mass as similar sized stones. I think of them as just very smooth stones. So they should perform just as well on game as would smooth rocks. And as I often say, more game has been taken with stones than with any other type of ammo. My complaint is that marbles are expensive to buy. (... and personally I prefer heavier ammo, like lead)
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
Click to expand...

I can get marbles 50ct for 1$. i guess everyones situation is different.


----------



## Ole Man Dan

I have Marbles, Ball Bearings, and yesterday at Mikes Merchandise in Guntersville, I bought about 5 lb. of 7/16 Hex Nuts. ($5.00)

I've even got a few 50 cal lead balls left. I've loaded multi-calibers of ammo, so I've got Hard Cast .9mm,.357,.40,.45, 45/70s ect. on my loading bench too. (My rock shooting days are over)

Over the yrs. I've shot stuff with 44 semi-wadcutters in a slingshot. Lead ain't real fast, but it penetrates.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I like square pieces of wheel weights. By the way wheel weights can be found curb side at busy intersections. -- Tex


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Well for those that had questions here is a picture of cut wheel weights found at curb side in busy intersections. As you can see I am not even too careful about the size as I get close when I want to kill something. -- Tex -- PS, I have a box full of these. It is about as much fun hunting the ammo as tree forks! :cookie:


----------



## crapshot

egg shaped and big lead splitshot sinkers and oval shaped rocks


----------



## culcreuch

AS I am new I have been trying different types to find which I prefer. M8 hex nuts, 3/8 and 1/2 inch carbon steel and left over from my reloading days....9mm hard cast and .44 Flat point FMJ. At the moment I seem to be more accurate with the spherical steel but I think that may be due to better placement in the pouch and better release.

Brian


----------



## cueball.tech

. 44 caliber lead for hunting 
Marbles for practice


----------



## Roosika

How do you fill hex nuts with lead ?


----------



## Sunchierefram

Well, I don't do this but you basically pour molten lead into the hole. Or you could put a bolt through it and cut off the excess with a bolt cutter.


----------



## Roosika

Down think its worth the time can take a pheasant with m8hex nut


----------



## D.Nelson

.36 for feathers. .50 for fur. Lead of course.


----------



## Dannyparker

I use wooden ammo it's great


----------



## Sharpshooter II

9.5mm Steel for targets with single TBG & 12mm with double TBG for hunting


----------



## Nicholson

I like heavy ammo but I used .40 cal lead last couple hunting trips


----------



## Nicholson

I prefer .45 lead to 5/8 steel 5/8 packs a wallop


----------



## Nicholson

I use a+ slingshots they just feel right. You can see me slay a couple hen if you scroll back


----------



## zippo

Ducks and Jackrabbits = 14mm steel

Pheasnts and Alectoris = 1/2 steel

Pigeons and Doves = 3/8 steel

Sparrows,Starlings and Mynah = 1/4 steel - 3/8 steel - rocks


----------



## Craftsman

found a great source for Target marble ammo, 5.400 (approx) 11 mm (7/16") 30 lb. $45 Free shipping.

http://www.mcgillswa...ar-marbles-e15i

100 3/8" (9.25 mm) Chromed steel balls $10.37

http://www.vxb.com/p...ngBalls/Kit8595

Has anyone tried the horticultural grade expanded clay pellets as ammo for "plinking" (biodegradable, relatively inexpensive, more like shooting natural rocks) $10 for 10 L worth In a pinch, can also be used for hunting, but since they are less aerodynamic than the manufactured glass / steel / lead balls, less accuracy (more like natural stone ammo)

http://www.htgsupply...y-Pellets---10L#


----------



## zippo

Craftsman said:


> found a great source for Target marble ammo, 5.400 (approx) 11 mm (7/16") 30 lb. $45 Free shipping.
> 
> http://www.mcgillswa...ar-marbles-e15i
> 
> 100 3/8" (9.25 mm) Chromed steel balls $10.37
> 
> http://www.vxb.com/p...ngBalls/Kit8595
> 
> Has anyone tried the horticultural grade expanded clay pellets as ammo for "plinking" (biodegradable, relatively inexpensive, more like shooting natural rocks) $10 for 10 L worth In a pinch, can also be used for hunting, but since they are less aerodynamic than the manufactured glass / steel / lead balls, less accuracy (more like natural stone ammo)
> 
> http://www.htgsupply...y-Pellets---10L#


Thanks


----------



## dannyboy

Has to be black square elastic and 15 mm lead all day long


----------



## sandynoobhead

GHT said:


> 9.5mm steel for catchbox, and stones/pebbles for hunting.


yup, stones and pebbles all the way! shoot marbles when shooting at home though (not a hunter)


----------



## Craftsman

Sandynoobhead, Have you tried the horticultural grade expanded clay pellets? Looks like it you hit a hard enough target with sufficient force, they will shatter upon impact.

Dannyboy, where do you get black square elastic? Is it used in place of flats? What is the "pull" in pounds (approx.) of it? Whay do you prefer that?

I have picked up 0.50 cal. lead balls for future use (hunting?) .. but am still learning how to shoot. Very new to the sport.


----------



## dannyboy

Hi couldn't tell you the pull it's just something I've used for 30 years I've never felt the need to use any other elastic as I'm pretty successful with the square.
Try bells of hythe Southampton for tge black square they will sort you out


----------



## Craftsman

dannyboy, Thank you for the lead. I'm on the wrong side of the pond, but will have to look into them. Nice website. I looked at the square elastic. It appears to be solid, not a tube. All of my catapults (like the Barnett) use tubes.


----------



## dannyboy

Yes it's solid mate so much more powerful and durable give it a go I'm sure shipping won't be a problem


----------



## Craftsman

It's not the cost that makes me hesitate, how would I connect them to MY cats? All are round metal forks, deigned for a tube to be slipped on. (e.g.: My avatar ... Barnett ProDiablo II).


----------



## dannyboy

Squares were always originally used with natural egg cup shaped forks so I'm not sure you would get the full benefit even if you did find a way of fixing them to your barnet.
Have you tried a traditional catty ?


----------



## Craftsman

I have, but due to a slight disability (as an infant, I had a mild bought with polio, which left me with weakened ankles and wrists), I need to use a wrist braced catty, else I flip the shot terribly 9nearly no control).


----------



## dannyboy

Oh I see well in that case stick with something your comfortable with and don't change
Always use the same ammo/setup to practice with as you use to hunt I swear by it


----------



## wll

Most of the time, back in the day I used 5/8 marbles alot, as a matter of fact I just bought 2000 of them off e-bay a few days ago. My sling shots of choice were compound slingshots, one that was later bought out by a lubricant company, and a sling shot that had wheels that was marketed by Marksman (I actually had meetings with the owners to buy the slingshot company at one time after Marksman stopped carrying it).

My hunting ammo was and still is because I have lots of it ...... 000 buckshot and 0000 buckshot ..... very heavy hitters for sure. I do have a few hundred 9/16 ball bearings left and I did like them because of the speed compared to the lead, but the lead hit like a ton of bricks.

I spent lots of time tunning my equipment and I will be doing the same once I get set up.

I'm right eye dominate but shoot like a left hander with a semi butterfly style, something I have done since I got my Wham-o when I was a little boy some 50 years ago. I use my right hand as a pointer if you will, and shoot activly pushing the slingshot forks toward the target ...... at one time I was one good slingshot shooter, but that was years and years ago.

I'll keep you all posted on the ammo that I do finally decide on and why.

wll


----------



## wll

Well, got my 2000 rounds of 5/8 marbles, and now I need to get out there and let e'm rip. I have more stuff coming in so the postman will be busy this next week !

This weekend is all tied up, but next weekend I got to get out and fling a few. I hope after all these years I'll be able to hit something ;-)

wll


----------



## wll

Craftsman said:


> found a great source for Target marble ammo, 5.400 (approx) 11 mm (7/16") 30 lb. $45 Free shipping.
> 
> http://www.mcgillswa...ar-marbles-e15i
> 
> 100 3/8" (9.25 mm) Chromed steel balls $10.37
> 
> http://www.vxb.com/p...ngBalls/Kit8595
> 
> Has anyone tried the horticultural grade expanded clay pellets as ammo for "plinking" (biodegradable, relatively inexpensive, more like shooting natural rocks) $10 for 10 L worth In a pinch, can also be used for hunting, but since they are less aerodynamic than the manufactured glass / steel / lead balls, less accuracy (more like natural stone ammo)
> 
> http://www.htgsupply...y-Pellets---10L#


I just saved your marble connection, wish I would have seen them before I bought mine, great deal ........ I really like the 5/8 White marbles they have for about $45 for 30lbs (about 2250) and no shipping ....... NICE


----------



## JediMike

Craftsman said:


> It's not the cost that makes me hesitate, how would I connect them to MY cats? All are round metal forks, deigned for a tube to be slipped on. (e.g.: My avatar ... Barnett ProDiablo II).


Hey Craftsman, what's that Diablo like to shoot with all the balancing weights and such on it. is it genuinely helpful or just a gimmick?


----------



## MarianM

8, 10 and 12 mm home made lead balls. I've had pass-throughs' on wood pigeons with all of these callibers. Cheers!


----------



## Craftsman

JediMike,

Sorry for the long delay in replying. It comes with a pin sight that connects to the tubular fork, which looks impressive, but is totally worthless for aiming purposes. As for your question, the counter-weights are used to offset the recoil bounce that happens when you release the bands. For me, it works - something you would need to experience for yourself to form an opinion. They are available online for $14.00 USD from Amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000K19EWY/?tag=googhydr-20&hvadid=30895928301&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=18137511481802318399&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_5u9yrb6ghf_b

The Barnett website is $25.00 USD.


----------



## Mr-W

I like .38 lead balls, 5.1grams and small diameter, they are cheap as hell to make and you dont need super heavy bands to send them at 250fps either. Or if you want to step it up abit .47 lead balls with heavier bands will take basically - everything.


----------



## K Williams

Ole Man Dan said:


> I have Marbles, Ball Bearings, and yesterday at Mikes Merchandise in Guntersville, I bought about 5 lb. of 7/16 Hex Nuts. ($5.00)
> I've even got a few 50 cal lead balls left. I've loaded multi-calibers of ammo, so I've got Hard Cast .9mm,.357,.40,.45, 45/70s ect. on my loading bench too. (My rock shooting days are over)
> Over the yrs. I've shot stuff with 44 semi-wadcutters in a slingshot. Lead ain't real fast, but it penetrates.


.45-70 hard cast... 

I prefer mine coming out of a Marlin 1895G!


----------



## Michael Cravens

I'm surprised so many here use led. It is literally the reason my grandkids will likely never get to see a California condor. The stuff is terrible for the environment and indirectly kills apex predators which are critical to the health of the ecosystem. Something witch we, as hunters, (and living organisms) all greatly benefit from.


----------



## SlingshotBill

Michael Cravens said:


> I'm surprised so many here use led. It is literally the reason my grandkids will likely never get to see a California condor. The stuff is terrible for the environment and indirectly kills apex predators which are critical to the health of the ecosystem. Something witch we, as hunters, (and living organisms) all greatly benefit from.


Yeah i agree i was shooting FMJs but they shoot a little off at 10 yards. ive taken shunks with 1/2 steel and jackrabbits with marbles my goal this year is a kit fox or coyote but my setup calls for 5/8 steel.


----------



## Ibojoe

I shoot marbles most of the time for practice. I like to find them at night with a flashlight. It's like a grown up Easter egg hunt!!!! Mostly 44cal. lead for hunting.


----------



## Ibojoe

I like shooting marbles around the yard. Go out at night and spot them with a flashlight!!! They light up like a reflector. Use. 12mil. Lead to hunt sguirles and snakes.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

.177 BBs for target....1/4" steel for frogs....3/8" steel for Squirrel and Rabbits.

I just purchased some 1/2" steel and a 36cal & 50cal Lee mold for casting lead shot...but, haven't used them yet

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahaney

Michael Cravens said:


> I'm surprised so many here use led. It is literally the reason my grandkids will likely never get to see a California condor. The stuff is terrible for the environment and indirectly kills apex predators which are critical to the health of the ecosystem. Something witch we, as hunters, (and living organisms) all greatly benefit from.


Actually, you might want to check that. The main issue isn't from lead, more from the irresponsible way that most natural resources are taken. Lead isn't so much the issue....it is the strip mining and irresponsible hunters that don't kill their prey that the condors are eating when they die, thereby ingesting the lead...

J


----------



## Greek sfedona

I prefer for hunting 11mm lead balls but if I want speed 9mm lead its very good since the lead generates more energy.9mm steel is good just for target practice I dont know if I will use it for any animal coz steel tents to come back is dangerous if you miss and is you have a little more power the lead is best for penetration..just is my opinion.


----------



## romanljc

I think anything heaver then 9.5 steel works fine 
9.5 I would stay clear of unless you or sure you can make a perfect shot every time or have a really fast setup


----------



## brucered

Most of the time I'm shooting 3/8" steel, it's just what I have on hand and have been trying to get consistent with. I will likely start shooting 1/4" steel more, and when camping, as I just picked up 1000 pce.

I also love shooting rocks when out in the wilderness.


----------



## CornDawg

1/4" has its place, psychologists are working on it. 3/8" is acceptable for indoor target work. 1/2" works for men of flannel and beard.

Then there's 7/16." The perfect ammo. Goldilocks Rounds. Not too big. Not too little. Just right. Hunt, plink, target- all good...

The thinking man's ammo. I thought we'd settled this...


----------



## raventree78

I recently discovered 7/16, pretty good stuff. It is not quite as fast as 3/8 and not as heavy as 1/2, but has enough speed and weight to do it to it. Plus it is easier for me to handle than 3/8 with my large hands. This is just my $0.02 worth and YMMV.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

3/8" steel, .36 calibre lead, 7.1g lead beans, and 1/2" steel

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

Of course everything in life is a compromise. 

That said, 7/16" steel hits my sweet spot for 'most things slingshot'. Seems to best satisfy my needs in the combined areas of speed, power, accuracy and flat-shooting . . . Although I do shoot mostly 3/8" steel when target shooting. And of course marbles and rocks have their respective places depending on the circumstances.

More options equals more fun ya know!


----------



## K Williams

Some ammo that arrived today:

1/2" G25 chromed bearings









1/2" x 1/2" tumbling media









3/8" G25 chromed bearings









Simple-Shot 3/8" steel balls


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I just discovered that I prefer 6.4 gram round lead split-shot....it's 10.25mm and it packs a helluva punch....
I've been shooting everything lately, for hunting...from 3/8 steel to .50 cal lead. I find the bandset is rough on my shoulder when I am shooting 7.1g beans, 1/2" steel, and .50 lead...
3/8 steel and .36 lead is great (it was all I used for the last 3 years) and I am a huge believer in shot placement over power...but, the 6.4g lead is just better. It hits so much harder, and the 25-20mm bandset at 42" draw (8" active) isn't making my shoulder sore.

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Using hand formed clay balls right now. Endless supply of clay at the lake we are camping at.

The kids bring it back on their kayak and make stuff. We always have plenty of it somewhere hardening.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

brucered said:


> Using hand formed clay balls right now. Endless supply of clay at the lake we are camping at.
> 
> The kids bring it back on their kayak and make stuff. We always have plenty of it somewhere hardening.


Do you just let it bake in the sun, or oven? 
I want to give it a try...Just gotta find a source of clay...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Do you just let it bake in the sun, or oven?
> I want to give it a try...Just gotta find a source of clay...


These are just baking in the sun. You can see the white ones that have baked a few hours and they seem to shoot fine. I'll leave the rest to dry until tomorrow, to make sure they are fully dry inside.

This was shot #2, from about 7y, through and through on a soda can. So I'll have to watch the area behind my target, they pack more punch than I expected.










Entry:









Exit:


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

brucered said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you just let it bake in the sun, or oven?
> I want to give it a try...Just gotta find a source of clay...
> 
> 
> 
> These are just baking in the sun. You can see the white ones that have baked a few hours and they seem to shoot fine. I'll leave the rest to dry until tomorrow, to make sure they are fully dry inside.
> 
> This was shot #2, from about 7y, through and through on a soda can. So I'll have to watch the area behind my target, they pack more punch than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit:
Click to expand...

They look just like beach pebbles!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso

K Williams said:


> Some ammo that arrived today:
> 
> 1/2" G25 chromed bearings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2" x 1/2" tumbling media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8" G25 chromed bearings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple-Shot 3/8" steel balls


Where did you get that 1/2 x1/2 media? I like the looks of it

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

I have never used these but I wonder how much these suckers would hurt if you were to play some indoor slingshot tag.  Could be fun.

https://www.amazon.com/Silicone-Necklaces-Teethers-Bracelets-Crafting/dp/B012F830LA/ref=cm_wl_huc_item


----------



## K Williams

Hardcast lead round balls in .50cal.


----------



## K Williams

Anyone have any links or info on where I can buy hardcast lead balls? It looks like the eBay seller I bought them from in the past is gone. Thanks.


----------



## K Williams

Abenso said:


> K Williams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2" x 1/2" tumbling media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that 1/2 x1/2 media? I like the looks of it
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

BallBaron.com


----------



## K Williams

Two boxes of Hornady .445 lead round balls arrived today.


----------



## Ibojoe

It's a bit pricey but as far as quality goes I don't think you can beat the Hornady lead. It sure shoots better than my castings.


----------



## K Williams

Ibojoe said:


> It's a bit pricey but as far as quality goes I don't think you can beat the Hornady lead. It sure shoots better than my castings.


$10 a box...on sale.


----------



## K Williams

Some clay balls arrived from Amazon yesterday.


----------



## Wreck-it

Midway, sells cheap lead. Cheaper than dirt sells cheap lead. I buy lead every time I order from Pocket Predator, his prices are fair.

I shoot 1/2" steel for practice, and .44cal lead for fur. The weight is almost Identical, other than the release feel, I cant see a difference.


----------



## THWACK!

ruthiexxxx said:


> danmakesshooters said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your input Ruth. Hex nuts are what i'm looking into, what kind of size?
> 
> 
> 
> I like M10s ...specially when the centre hole is lead filled . If you have an angle grinder and want some serious hunting ammo then cutting inch sections off thick rebar at a 45 degree angle makes devastating ammo.
Click to expand...

Rebar is metal made up from combinations of many other metal scraps. If there's any galvanized steel in your rebar, you'd best west a respirator when cutting/grinding it.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

Wreck-it said:


> Midway, sells cheap lead. Cheaper than dirt sells cheap lead. I buy lead every time I order from Pocket Predator, his prices are fair.
> 
> I shoot 1/2" steel for practice, and .44cal lead for fur. The weight is almost Identical, other than the release feel, I cant see a difference.


I use discarded lead wheel-balancing weights (getting harder to find due to health care restrictions) to mold .495 lead balls - since I pick the lead up at tire shops and auto garages, I pay no exorbitant shipping fees. Free is good.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Ive been loving marbles lately.


It's now 2019 - have you lost them all?

THWACK!


----------



## msturm

I shoot primarily glass marbles. They kill everything I hit in the head. I also shoot half inch steel balls. Dead is dead and marbles are .3 cents a piece if you buy in bulk. I have yet to take a duck though.. Steel for ducks I think unless I can get inside of 15 yards on em.


----------



## K Williams

Wreck-it said:


> Midway, sells cheap lead. Cheaper than dirt sells cheap lead. I buy lead every time I order from Pocket Predator, his prices are fair.
> 
> I shoot 1/2" steel for practice, and .44cal lead for fur. The weight is almost Identical, other than the release feel, I cant see a difference.


I just order two boxes of .395 Hornady lead balls from Track of the Wolf.


----------



## THWACK!

Results indicate that stainless steel is more popular than carbon steel.

However, I believe that most of what folks think is stainless steel is just chrome-plated carbon steel.

Leave your "stainless steel" ammo in a can of water for a couple of weeks - chances are that it will show rust.

Stainless steel may discolor over time, but will not rust.

SO - let's be SURE what it is we're using before putting it into the results.

I purposefully let my ammo get a little rusty for a better grip in the pouch - works wonders, BTW, that's a secret...

THWACK!


----------



## Fullpower24hour

Chick peas, marbles, 10mm steel bb, 12mm steel bb, 10mm lead bb. All on different set ups. Don’t knock the chick peas, they are possibly the most fun.


----------



## Slingshot Seb

3.5 gram lead sinkers but im gonna try out 11mm steel soon for water and long range.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

For fun with a BB set up, this time of year, the Nandina bushes have bright red berries that shoot pretty well with light bands, are very abundant, and leave a cute little red mark on impact. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msturm

msturm said:


> I shoot primarily glass marbles. They kill everything I hit in the head. I also shoot half inch steel balls. Dead is dead and marbles are .3 cents a piece if you buy in bulk. I have yet to take a duck though.. Steel for ducks I think unless I can get inside of 15 yards on em.


I have moved to .410 lead for pretty much everything. Superior to marbles and cheaper than steel. It appears I have graduated. lol


----------



## wll

I have not shot much the past couple of months because of how cold it is, but since I'm on a "small ball" kick I'm shooting 1/4" steel for fun stuff and 5/16" for pest birds. Using looped 1636 and single 3050 for elastic most of the time.

wll


----------

